# Starcraft 2



## avin13 (Jul 13, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone is playng Beta or plans on buying the game. Looking for someone to plays 2's with or practice.


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jul 13, 2010)

I freaking love Star Craft... where can I get a Beta test at?


----------



## avin13 (Jul 13, 2010)

Well they use to give beta keys if you reserved the game but they stopped that since the game is coming out on the 27th you should def get sc2 it is pretty fun a lot of changes for each race


----------



## ThrillHouse (Jul 14, 2010)

I was in the beta, but stopped playing after a while. my computer just can't take it.

i love what they have done to the game. all the changes are really good and they made all the races feel different from each other. just like it should be (in starcraft, that is)


----------



## Pikey (Jul 14, 2010)

What r the comp requirements?
i got 3.06 celeron OC to 3.4 (at some point i'm getting a dual or quad core), 2 gig ram (was 4 but my other 2gig stik died), 9600GSO 1gig vid card?


----------



## ThrillHouse (Jul 14, 2010)

my computer is 5 years old and pretty banged up.


you should be able to play it just fine with that one i think. i have 1k ram and 512mb radeon card.

maybe we could have a tegutalk starcraft 2 league going on in a couple of months.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 14, 2010)

lol well if any one has xbox live i dont have many games & not on offen (mostly paly halo3) but Gamer Tag is ---> RDG CTF Ninja (with the spaces between the words)


----------



## avin13 (Jul 14, 2010)

* Graphics Card: GeForce 7/8 Series or Radeon 1000/2000 with 256 MB RAM
* CPU: Pentium 4
* RAM: 1 GB
* Internet: ADSL 1 Mbit
Minimum system requirements...
Ya I have xbox live my gt is Strangerd4nger I only play cod4... But I haven't renewed my account and wont until next month.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 20, 2011)

I've got sc2... i think this is a dead thread lol.. I don't play too much but if I had people to play with I'd be on it more..
My e-mail for it is [email protected]
If anyone else plays it feel free to add me!


----------

